# new phone, google voice, can't call pax



## Listener42 (Jul 11, 2016)

For the past few months I've been driving Uber and Lyft using Google Voice as my primary number for calling and texting. My phone was a Nexus 6 on T-Mobile. I could never send texts or calls via Lyft's app, but I could receive them (and once someone had texted me, I could text them back). However, I never had issues with Uber.

On Saturday, I got a new phone -- Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, still on T-Mobile. I set it up the same way I set up my Nexus, but now I can't call or text passengers via the Uber app. I can receive calls, and if someone texts me first I can text them back.

Uber help said that they "recently" changed their system and now you can't use a GV number, and that they won't provide any help at all.

My only solution at this point is to tinker around with default apps every time I want to drive for Uber (which means I won't be able to receive texts on my GV number until I set Hangouts back as my default), or buy a burner phone (which isn't really worth the money). So, basically, there goes my part-time job.

Has anyone found a way to overcome this issue?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, I've noticed that Uber now changes the contact number for each accepted fare. And, yes it is a PITA! In the past, Android would give you a choice as to which dialer/service you wanted to make the call with but I mistakenly clicked on the 'default calling method' and now don't see the menu choices. While I haven't tried it yet, I am trying another dialer/phone app to see if I can get the menu back. While the menu added an additional step, I was ok with it as it wasn't that bad to use. I'll post back if the new dialer works or not.


----------



## Listener42 (Jul 11, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Yeah, I've noticed that Uber now changes the contact number for each accepted fare. And, yes it is a PITA! In the past, Android would give you a choice as to which dialer/service you wanted to make the call with but I mistakenly clicked on the 'default calling method' and now don't see the menu choices. While I haven't tried it yet, I am trying another dialer/phone app to see if I can get the menu back. While the menu added an additional step, I was ok with it as it wasn't that bad to use. I'll post back if the new dialer works or not.


You can go to your default applications area on your phone and un-set the default. Then the next time you try to make a call or send a text it will ask you again.

The problem is that if you're using a different dialer and texting app just for ridesharing, you'll have to keep going back in and changing it. I suppose you could create a Tasker action that whenever the Uber or Lyft app is open it automatically changes it, but I am not nearly a good enough programmer for that.


----------



## Brandon0315 (May 5, 2016)

Which number is listed on your Uber profile? Your issued number or your GV number?


----------



## Listener42 (Jul 11, 2016)

Brandon0315 said:


> Which number is listed on your Uber profile? Your issued number or your GV number?


GV.

I tried switching it to my issued number in Lyft and that didn't work. Never tried it in Uber because, until I got my new phone, Uber worked fine.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the method to remove the default. I don't use GV but I do use Sideline so I'll try this.

Not to be coy, but, maybe the hidden message is to not call or text the customer. This does make you life simpler. Just go to address provided and wait your 5 minutes before cancelling. If the pax can't find you, they'll call you or cancel as a no show and keep it movin'.


----------



## Listener42 (Jul 11, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Thanks for the method to remove the default. I don't use GV but I do use Sideline so I'll try this.
> 
> Not to be coy, but, maybe the hidden message is to not call or text the customer. This does make you life simpler. Just go to address provided and wait your 5 minutes before cancelling. If the pax can't find you, they'll call you or cancel as a no show and keep it movin'.


Fair enough. But when you're picking up someone in a crowd of people at night, especially in surge areas, it's worth it to stay in touch.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Listener42 So, using your tip to remove the default dialer allows me to select my Sideline number (on Uber Profile) for each call and they go through with just one extra click. for me that is a homerun. Thank you again for that. FYI - I am using KitKat 4.4.4.

On your issue, have you tried to use the GV app rather than hangouts?


----------

